# Bigger Containers?



## minomantis (Nov 5, 2015)

So I have about 10 of the 32oz critter containers for my L2 mantids. The thing is they're Chinese mantids and as you may know, they can get pretty big, or at least bigger than the 32oz. Although they are L2 now, I can see them out growing the containers soon. I was wondering if they make them any bigger for the bigger mantis species out there. Thank you.


----------



## Rick (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm not sure they make identical insect containers in much larger sizes than the 32 oz. Somebody else might know.

There are other options out there and you can always find something suitable that isn't meant for insects.


----------



## Sticky (Nov 7, 2015)

Try Mantidpets. She has all sizes and shapes.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 8, 2015)

They make the 120 oz or something like that, but it is not tall enough for the Chinese size adult to molt. I would go with the large hex for them. I do have a tall rectangle, but I don't feel them make a good home for that size mantis, it is plenty roomy enough to molt, but gives it no life to move around.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Nov 9, 2015)

Personally I am a fan of the net cages you can get commonly sold for butterflies. Lots of easy to cling to surface for not a lot of cost. They also stack and can be easily folded up and stored when not in use. Active species like the Chinese mantises tend to benefit from having a little room to stretch their legs.

Sadly, I can't recommend a distributer at the moment. LiveMonarch used to sell a large selection at great prices, but lately they barely have any selection and their prices are higher than in the past.


----------



## Sticky (Nov 9, 2015)

Educational Science and Bioquip hage the folding mesh cages. Educational Science have cages that are 3-4 feet tall. I used those to rear wild silkmoths in. They are wonderful.

I bought another one that you have to assemble. It is really nice! It is 30 inches tall and unlike the folding mesh cages, it is very solid feeling.


----------



## Rick (Nov 9, 2015)

Bioquip is good stuff and they usually have good prices. There are many caging options out there. My advice is to shop around. Also look at container stores. Some places will charge you ridiculous prices so again, shop around.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Nov 9, 2015)

Sticky said:


> Educational Science and Bioquip hage the folding mesh cages. Educational Science have cages that are 3-4 feet tall. I used those to rear wild silkmoths in. They are wonderful.
> 
> I bought another one that you have to assemble. It is really nice! It is 30 inches tall and unlike the folding mesh cages, it is very solid feeling.


The larger mesh cages are lovely. I know a lot of users like them for their more communal settups, but I have one I use to spoil my babies in when they reach adulthood. I got a 3ft plant for that cage, and I like that I can take the plant out during the day then slide it in with mantis in tow for safe keeping during the night.

At this point I have more cages than mantises, so it has been a while since I've shopped around for cages. I defiintly agree though about looking around before settling on something. There is a huge selection out there so chances are if you can think of something you can find someone that sells it.


----------



## Greg G (Nov 13, 2015)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Personally I am a fan of the net cages you can get commonly sold for butterflies. Lots of easy to cling to surface for not a lot of cost. They also stack and can be easily folded up and stored when not in use. Active species like the Chinese mantises tend to benefit from having a little room to stretch their legs.
> 
> Sadly, I can't recommend a distributer at the moment. LiveMonarch used to sell a large selection at great prices, but lately they barely have any selection and their prices are higher than in the past.


Try Raising Butterflies, They have net cages for mantids from $9.95 to $10.50 plus S&amp;H. http://store.raisingbutterflies.org


----------

